# messenger bag madness?



## urnicus (Nov 13, 2007)

Alright, so I figure more of the SS/Fixie riders use messenger bags..... hence I am posting in this forum.

I am in search of the ultimate messenger bag.....

I really like the Chrome bags for comfort and design but they seem like they are getting a little too trendy.

I also like the alchemy goods bags..... but they do not seem durable enough.

Timbuk2 is just too mainstream.

So.......... can anyone recommend a kick a$$ messenger bag?? (geez, its like shopping for a purse or something)


----------



## PdxMark (Feb 3, 2004)

I like my Chrome bag alot - it might be the ultimate messenger bag. I don't worry too much about trendiness, or not.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

reload, seagull, wig, banjo bros, baileyworks, man portage, etc... check out all the linkies on fg gallery, or just do a search and look for features you want. alchemy bags are ridiculously heavy. chrome works for me. and isn't the whole point of fixie w/ messenger bag to be trendy???


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

urnicus said:


> Chrome bags seem like they are getting a little too trendy.
> 
> Timbuk2 is just too mainstream.



Ah, the Goldilocks syndrome. Both of these are, in my opinion, great bags. Remember: what others think of you is none of your business.


----------



## dunklegelb (Sep 20, 2008)

Are yu really carrying so much stuff that yu need a Messenger Bag?

I use a pack by MARMOT called Urban Hauler.









And a Hip pouch custom made by MER Bags which looks like CHROMEs Hipbone pouch.
MER also specializes in Messenger Packs and Bags
https://www.merbags.com/


----------



## rsosborn (May 19, 2008)

urnicus said:


> Timbuk2 is just too mainstream.
> 
> So.......... can anyone recommend a kick a$$ messenger bag?? (geez, its like shopping for a purse or something)


Australian "Crumpler" bags are smokin'.


----------



## QBArawk (Nov 9, 2008)

REload is dope so is CHROME. Nothing wrong with TIMBUCK2 is also solidly built and pretty cool bags none the less.

SOMA makes a goo HEMP made bag.


----------



## Colin Y (Jul 1, 2008)

I'm about to get a Chrome bag. Who the hell cares if they're getting trendy, they're indestructible, as shown in these tests http://www.cbc.ca/streetcents/guide/2005/09/s01_01.html.


----------



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

I have a R.E.Load bag. I dont think I would have ordered it if I didnt live in Philly and couldnt go right to the store to customize it. Chrome and Bailey Works seem to be pretty on par except for the R.E.Load ones are customizable. If you want a neato applique on yours go for R.E.Load otherwise just get a baileyworks or chrome.


----------



## markie (Jan 4, 2005)

The Chrome bag is just about every-way better then the Timbuk2. The best thing for the timbuk2 is that they are cheap on steepandcheap all the time.


----------



## xKEVINx (Jul 28, 2008)

I've really never heard a nice thing about Timbuk2.


----------



## blakcloud (Apr 13, 2006)

Look at Pac Design bags and specifically the Ultimate (with a price to match)

http://www.pacdesigns.com/ultimate.htm

I also like Push the Envelope bags as I own three for myself and two custom made for my kids. Good value and decent bags. They have the nicest strap system for getting the bag on and off. 

http://www.pushtheenvelope.com/

I also have a Timbuk2 bag which is alright. My problem is I don't like the anti sway strap on the bag. The Push bags are much better and the Pac bags are even better especially with their x strap option. 

Plus both of these companies are Canadian and the American dollar is doing really well against Canadian currency. So you get more for your American dollar.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

xKEVINx said:


> I've really never heard a nice thing about Timbuk2.




they are good bags... they just expanded into mainstream, making every kind of bag imaginable out of all kinds of different fabrics. kinda jumped the shark for the hardcore hipsters and those wanting something more exclusive


----------



## 89dk (Jul 31, 2008)

FatTireFred said:


> they are good bags... they just expanded into mainstream, making every kind of bag imaginable out of all kinds of different fabrics. kinda jumped the shark for the hardcore hipsters and those wanting something more exclusive


You can get your Timbuk2 custom made though---you don't have to buy off the rack. In addition to choosing colors that is beneficial if you're like me and prefer to sling your bag over the opposite shoulder than 95% of the bags out there are made for. Also, if your order a Timbuk2 custom they're made in San Fran and not Asia. The other nice thing about Timbuk2 is all the different attachments they offer---you'll eventually want them.


----------



## randi_526 (Jun 12, 2008)

I have this bag from Swiss Gear.









Its the perfect size to carry a U-lock and Cable lock, jacket, and change of clothes. I've also used it as a carry-on on planes and fit my laptop and cables, and still had room for a sweatshirt and book. My only complaint was the strap was too long, but I had a shorter one on a duffel bag that I switched it with. Its also completely waterproof. I've ridden in pouring rain with papers in the front of the main pouch and everything stayed dry. Side pockets also fit a water bottle.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

I got my Timbuk2 bag back when it was the only game in town (like 7 years ago.) Maybe not the best in the current scheme of things but it certainly works for me.


----------



## JaeP (Mar 12, 2002)

+1 on the Timbuk2 bag.

I'm not a bike messenger nor do I aspire to mimic one. My bike commute to work is only 22 miles round trip. I don't care if I'm trendy or mainstream. If I were making my living delivering packages by bike, then maybe I'd shell out the $$ for a Chrome or some such bag but right now my Timbuk2 bag does everything I ask of it.


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

another happy Timbuk2 user....I have three...extra-small, small and medium...


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

Dave Hickey said:


> extra-small, small and medium...




 those are like... purses!!!


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

FatTireFred said:


> those are like... purses!!!


The XS is like a purse..It's too small... An 8 1/2 x 11 pad of paper barely fits..

That said, I don't carry that much in my messenger bags... 

The small is perfect for me. It will hold a folder or two and all my toys( BB, iPod, phone, glasses, paperback book, chargers, cables, etc)

Medium is too big unless I'm carrying clothes but I drive in on Monday's with my clothes for the week...


----------



## OneGear (Aug 19, 2005)

xKEVINx said:


> I've really never heard a nice thing about Timbuk2.


have had a timbuk2 for a year or so. it does everything i ask of it and was not too expensive. Chrome is more thrills but you pay the premium. 

I don't need anything flashy or trendy so timbuk2 does it for me. wasn't there another thread on this a week ago?


----------



## BianchiJoe (Jul 22, 2005)

xKEVINx said:


> I've really never heard a nice thing about Timbuk2.


Then listen: Mine's about six years old. I've hauled my papers and clothing back and forth to work almost every day with it. I've carried a 12 pack, lots of shoe-box-size packages, my lunch, my shoes, bags of dog food, you name it. The cross strap is stable, the interior is waterproof, and I got to choose the colors. It has pockets for my wallet and pens and cell phone, a blinky strap, reflectors, and place for my small U-lock. The shoulder strap is wide and comfortable, and adjusts in an instant. I can't imagine what others need in a messenger bag that the Timbuk 2 doesn't deliver, except for hipster cred, and I'm about 25 years too old for that.


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Timbuk2 works great for me.
Used the medium size to commutte 20 miles to and from work for 8 years.
Plain Black and never let me down.


----------



## anthony.delorenzo (May 8, 2007)

Well, if you are looking to stand apart, a Canadian company called Under the Weather makes some pretty cool designs, and will also do fully custom. My wife can destroy anything and hers has held up really well for the past 1.5 years, she uses it for everything not just her commute. 

Here is her fully custom bag, she sent them a pic of her cruiser which is on the bag.


----------



## Hollywood (Jan 16, 2003)

Rickshaw makes some cool stuff. They're a spin-off of Timbuk2, when some employees left to do their own thing.

www.rickshawbags.com 

otherwise Chrome is a solid choice.

your last option is to ask BikeSnobNYC what he thinks :thumbsup:


----------



## Dave Hickey (Jan 27, 2002)

All this talk about bags made me order a new custom Timbuk2..... They have $25.00 off all custom bags until Nov 24th..at least this discussion was about messenger bags and not diamonds:thumbsup:


----------



## livin4lax09 (Mar 15, 2008)

careful what you write... I almost went and bought a new bag too, then I realized it was $25 off, not $25 for any custom bag.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

Check out mil-surplus stores. They've got plenty of different bags of all diff. sizes and types but you won't get much, if any choice, on color. You can add your own patches or do some DIY decorations. I got my messenger bag for $13. It's OD green. 

On another note, Timbuk2 needs to make a set of panniers.


----------



## de.abeja (Aug 27, 2006)

If you want truly unique, check out http://burrobags.blogspot.com/ terrible website but they have a lot of pictures of their work on flickr. They will custom make anything you want and they aren't stupid expensive. They even made a messenger out of some guy's old Navy seabag.

I have a bright orange chrome bag and love it, when I need another bag I will get it from Burro for sure.


----------



## FatTireFred (Jan 31, 2005)

de.abeja said:


> If you want truly unique, check out http://burrobags.blogspot.com/ terrible website but they have a lot of pictures of their work on flickr. They will custom make anything you want and they aren't stupid expensive. They even made a messenger out of some guy's old Navy seabag.
> 
> I have a bright orange chrome bag and love it, when I need another bag I will get it from Burro for sure.




or make your own... there are patterns and examples out there on the webs. there are all kinds of people with their work displayed on flickr and other places/forums


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

timbuk2 is quite possibly the best bag i've owned - period. mine's been to hell and back and still serves me till this day, yes...every geek in palo alto has one, but it's litereally served me for years - protecting my laptop, gym clothes, shoes, dslr, any and everything that i could fit in there. 

recently i've picked up a chrome to ... well you know keep up with the new hipsters in town but they seem in every way better built then the timbuk2 (not sure how that's possible, but it is). they're a lot more comfortable, they remain in place while on the bike - the timbuk2 had a habit of sliding down every other mile or so, and although it's only been a couple months i'm happy with it...but still use the timbuk2.

i also like SAG, however as practicability is concerned both timbuk2 and chrome have them beat, although...you're God in hipster circles. ...well assuming you have a full njs stamped bike and have a mean nut-on-stem-grind.


----------



## Argentius (Aug 26, 2004)

*oh, my head.*



urnicus said:


> I really like the Chrome bags for comfort and design *but they seem like they are getting a little too trendy*...Timbuk2 is just *too mainstream.*


I was going to respond non-sarcastically, then I read that part.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*curious?*

Curious, why a messenger bag rather than a backpack?


----------



## wchane (Aug 8, 2006)

Fixed said:


> Curious, why a messenger bag rather than a backpack?


LOL. Brilliance.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

I really like my Manhattan Portage bag. I haven't tried many other bags and I wasn't too impressed with the Timbuk2 bags but I wouldn't argue with one.Chrome bags seem very nice too.


----------



## CleavesF (Dec 31, 2007)

Argentius said:


> I was going to respond non-sarcastically, then I read that part.


Oh no... I better tell all my friends to dump their Jansports and Eastpaks.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Curious, why a messenger bag rather than a backpack?


Well the reason why a messenger uses a messenger bag is because its faster. You can get the strap to loosen and go taught in seconds. With a backpack you have to kind of juggle with the straps and you cant have the pack strapped as tightly to your back while riding. Personally I like having the pack strapped firmly to my back for when I go into a fast corner or corner at all really.


----------



## Richard (Feb 17, 2006)

*Access.*



wchane said:


> LOL. Brilliance.


Pretty much the case if you have to get anything out of a backpack you have to take it completely off.

A messenger bag allows you to unclip the "stabilizing" strap and sling it around to the front. Voila, access.


----------



## Fixed (May 12, 2005)

*got it*



waldo425 said:


> Well the reason why a messenger uses a messenger bag is because its faster. You can get the strap to loosen and go taught in seconds. With a backpack you have to kind of juggle with the straps and you cant have the pack strapped as tightly to your back while riding. Personally I like having the pack strapped firmly to my back for when I go into a fast corner or corner at all really.


Soooooo, for commuters, they aren't really necessary? 

When I need storage and don't use my commuter with the trunk bag, I use a large Camelbak without the bladder. Works great.


----------



## waldo425 (Sep 22, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Soooooo, for commuters, they aren't really necessary?
> 
> When I need storage and don't use my commuter with the trunk bag, I use a large Camelbak without the bladder. Works great.


I would say that for commuters there are better things; especially if you have a lot of stuff (ie. work cloths,) but when it really comes down to it I say just use what you have or what you prefer.

A backpack is also easier on the shoulders for longer rides.


----------



## innergel (Jun 14, 2002)

waldo425 said:


> I really like my Manhattan Portage bag. I haven't tried many other bags and *I wasn't too impressed with the Timbuk2 bags but I wouldn't argue with one.*Chrome bags seem very nice too.


Dave Hickey tried to argue with a Timbuk2 bag once, but he lost. That's why he's got so many of them now..


----------



## khill (Mar 4, 2004)

Fixed said:


> Soooooo, for commuters, they aren't really necessary?
> 
> When I need storage and don't use my commuter with the trunk bag, I use a large Camelbak without the bladder. Works great.


I prefer a messenger bag to a backpack for commuting for two reasons:

1. Backpacks tend to have a higher profile on my back and obscure my vision when I glance over my left shoulder at traffic behind me.

2. In summer months, backpacks don't ventilate as well and make my back a sweaty mess.

Granted, I haven't tried a cycling-specific backpack, only day packs designed for hiking. However, I'm happy with the messenger bag and it's not uncomfortable or unstable so I guess it just works better for me.

I think a rack and/or panniers would be the best option but I alternate between four different bikes and like to keep my stuff on me rather than switching a bunch of stuff around.


----------



## desmo13 (Jun 28, 2006)

waldo425 said:


> Well the reason why a messenger uses a messenger bag is because its faster. You can get the strap to loosen and go taught in seconds. With a backpack you have to kind of juggle with the straps and you cant have the pack strapped as tightly to your back while riding. Personally I like having the pack strapped firmly to my back for when I go into a fast corner or corner at all really.


I guess growing up rock-climbing/backpacking gives me a different perspective. There is no way I can get my messenger bag remotely as secure as any of my packs. Maybe I have the wrong bag?

I use an old waterproof north face messenger bag. Solid as anything. 5 or 6 years of abuse, hauling my massive laptop, junk, etc. I only wish it was bigger. it can only fit a 17inch laptop in a sleeve, and a few books.


----------



## nobody (Apr 23, 2006)

I don't usually concern myself if stuff is getting trendy, and quite possibly this area (Southwest Montana) is behind the times to begin with, but i love my Chrome Metropolis.....i use it for school, work, grocery gettin and all that fun stuff.....big enough to carry a sufficient amount of goods comfortably, and theres a handy built in bottle opener


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

A couple more choices: Banjo Brothers makes a pretty strong and inexpensive messenger bag...and the new Outlaw Earth bags look badass, although I haven't had the opportunity to try them.

I have two Timbuk2 bags...one of them purchased in 1994 (yes, that is correct) and still going strong...it's even still completely waterproof.


----------



## seeborough (Feb 3, 2004)

SilverStar said:


> A couple more choices: Banjo Brothers makes a pretty strong and inexpensive messenger bag...and the new Outlaw Earth bags look badass, although I haven't had the opportunity to try them.
> 
> I have two Timbuk2 bags...one of them purchased in 1994 (yes, that is correct) and still going strong...it's even still completely waterproof.


Is the '94 bag navy and grey? I believe that was about the only color scheme back then. FWIW, mine is about 10 years old and not much worse for the wear. Plus, with my left collarbone busted up, I could easily switch the T2 to be worn on the right shoulder. 
Made a world of difference, that...


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

Got my Timbuk2 in 1998.
Medium and Black.
Still works great and shows minimal signs of wear.
Best product for the bike I ever purchased!


----------



## lancezneighbor (May 4, 2002)

I use Timbuk2. Good for me for the last 6 or 7 years. I like that I chose my own colors.


----------



## SilverStar (Jan 21, 2008)

Yep, navy with a grey center panel...good memory!


----------



## zouch (Dec 3, 2008)

got my first Timbuk2 well over a decade ago (before the whole fixie thing was even on the radar in the SF area) and still have it; got another one a few years ago (custom made so i could hang it over the other shoulder *away* from my bike!) and have to say the decline in construction quality is sorely evident.


----------



## knobbietyre (Aug 3, 2006)

*Mess bags are versatile*

Besides cycling/commuting, I also enjoy hiking and fishing and have used several packs over the years. Found myself always taking things from one bag to another and then I discovered mess bags. 
It allows me to keep my personal everyday needs in one spot, commute with my MAC, throw fishing tackle in when needed and my daily lunch requirements. Thus this bag goes with me everywhere.
It expands for groceries and will carry 24 of my favorite brown pops.
It is a PAC bag which is handmade right here in Canada. The bag has what they call an X-strap that allows it to be worn on both shoulders like a backpack when carrying heavier loads. The bag also has a loop for a u-lock and enough compartments to suit my needs. The thing is built like a tank and is extremely comfortable.
Thus PACS monicker "Engineered for Life on a Bike"
Mine is custom made and would fully recommend them to anyone looking for a mess bag. The only drawback is the price, however I don't see having to replace it because of its quality.


----------



## Buckaloni (Apr 16, 2006)

Chrome for the past 5 years, no problems. When and if I replace it will probably be with a PAC Designs, lots of cool features.


----------



## Fredke (Dec 10, 2004)

xKEVINx said:


> I've really never heard a nice thing about Timbuk2.


Actually, I love Timbuk2 for a general-purpose briefcase/manpurse/airplane carryon. I just don't like it on the bike 'cause it bounces around and doesn't sit stably on my back.

On the bike, Chrome rocks: comfortable and stable as long as I pack it sensibly. But it makes a lousy briefcase, cause it doesn't have compartments, pen-loops, and things like that. It's just a good waterproof hole to dump cargo into.

Use the right tool for the job: for commuting it's the Chrome. For other things, it's the TB2.

As for trendiness: WGAF? I'm trying to get where I'm going and don't pay attention to gawkers and hecklers.


----------



## Pscyclepath (May 22, 2008)

Fixed said:


> Curious, why a messenger bag rather than a backpack?


Backpacks are a popular choice because they are commonly available at discount stores like Target and Wal-Mart, There are special backpacks on the market designed specifically for cycling. They range from small single-strap bags to large ones for carrying heavier loads. Some are even specifically designed to carry laptop computers. Some of their advantages are: 

You will naturally and automatically take cargo to and from the bike. 
If you need to use a different bike temporarily, you can still carry things like you normally do. 
If you already own a backpack, there is no time and money required to get one. 
They are usually very inexpensive and easy to find in stores. 
They probably do not create much extra air resistance, because they are immediately behind you. 
The bike is kept lightweight, which makes it easier to pull up the front wheel or bunny hop to get over obstacles. 
You don't need a rack on the bike to hold your bag.

However, backpacks have significant drawbacks: 

Unless the weather is cold or your trip is short, your back is likely to get hot and become sweaty. 
Sometimes you will want to secure items in an upright position (e.g. their contents could spill out). But cargo in a backpack can shift and be squeezed. 
Some items are too wide to fit in a backpack. 
If you wear a visibility vest or bright shirt/jacket, the pack will prevent drivers behind you from seeing most of it. (One solution here is to wrap the backpack itself in a visibility vest, or add reflectors and even a blinkie light to the back of your backpack.)
Carrying heavy items, or hard and sharp items like cans, can be uncomfortable or even painful.
A heavily loaded backpack puts your center of grav*ity too high, and is dangerous to both you and the equipment if you fall.
If you are leaning forward (because you ride a road bike or grab onto bar ends), the backpack is likely to block your mirror's rear view, unless the mirror is mounted on the handlebar


Messenger bags have many of the same advantages of backpacks, and as others ave noticed, since they're intended for folks who are hauling packages day in and day out to many destinations, they're a lot easier to get into and out of, as well as get your stuff into and out of, than a regular backpack:

Like with a backpack, your stuff stays with you on & off the bike.
Water- & weatherproof.
Not as hot to wear.
Better weight distribution – rides on your back, not on your shoulders. This keep your center of gravity lower so that you're more stable on the bike.
More capacity for larger items.
Easier to add & remove items - just unclip the stabilizer strap, swing the bag under your arm, and rummage around in there until you find what you're looking for.

Their Disadvantages:

More expensive than a backpack;
“Geek factor” - Checking on some of the comments above, bags can be seen more as a fashion statement rather than a practical solution to carrying things.

I have two of the Chrome bags -- a Metropolis and a Mini-Metro -- that I use on a regular basis. They're super-useful when I'm on one of my bikes that doesn't have panniers, they're much more comfortable out of the road than carrying the same load in my backpack/knapsack, and they're just a lot more useful inmy experience. I even use them quite often when I'm using my panniers as well...

Tom


----------



## le cadre bicycles (Nov 29, 2008)

*pac designs*

I've just bouht a Pac design and love it. I like it so much I also ordered one for my wife. Dealing with Pat is great, she is patient and helps you find your way in the mountain of options.

Go with Pat. (pac designs)


----------



## Alx (Mar 22, 2007)

le cadre bicycles said:


> I've just bouht a Pac design and love it. I like it so much I also ordered one for my wife. Dealing with Pat is great, she is patient and helps you find your way in the mountain of options.
> 
> Go with Pat. (pac designs)


I'm sure they're nice and all . . .and your first post is to say how great they are and in no way am I implying that you work for them  but their smallest bag starts at $130?

This is the reason Chrome and Timbuk2 sell so many bags, they're decently priced.


----------



## le cadre bicycles (Nov 29, 2008)

Yes I know. And had the Euro to CND not been in my favor and I hadn't made some extra cash by making a sick amount of overtime I might not have done it. But since I did and the experience was great I wanted to share. Small operations are nice to deal with. But yes it is more expensive and I now realize how putt of I get when people tell me how great their 2000 Euro wheels are. Things like that are made to be..... sorry.


----------



## DannyBoy (Feb 19, 2004)

Copy of a post just made on the commuting forum that was brought about by reading this thread. Thought I'd double post incase some of you don't see it over in commuting!

I'm thinking about a new bag for my shortish commute (10-15km each way depending on route). Currently I use an el cheapo nylon backpack that's not very big and not very waterproof.

I've just been reading this thread http://forums.roadbikereview.com/showthread.php?t=153455 and it's left me a little perplexed.

I quite like the idea of messenger bags but it looks like many of them could slip around your body due to the single strap (how do stabilising straps work). In that respect a backpack looks more stable but I suspect could induce slightly more sweating?

Secondly what size? Most of the time I leave much of my stuff in the office (suits stay here, shirts get brought in by car every few weeks, towel etc). On a good day I may only have underwear, socks, lunch and a few bits and bobs and on a 'bad' day I may have the same plus work pants and shirt, maybe some gym kit, fresh towel.

I've been looking at the Chrome Ranchero backpack and the Chrome Citizen messenger bag - both are c1400 cu" - probably a bit big for most days but good for the 'bad' days when I'll carry more.

Any one have generic comments about what type/size of bag is 'best' and any more specific comments about these two bags??

Cheers,

DannyBoy:thumbsup: 

*Pack* http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/show/25/

*Messenger* http://www.chromebags.com/products/bags/show/13/


----------



## jmlapoint (Sep 4, 2008)

I would recommend a Medium Size TimBuk2.
I used one for years to carry stuff to/from work.
The main strap goes over your shoulder and the stabilizing strap comes around your waist and hooks into the shoulder strap in the front and keeps the bag from slipping and rotating.
Works great and very comfortable.
You can buy them direct, or from online bike shop.
Performance carries them and is having a 15% off sale going on now. Use Code 497.
LINK


----------



## brandongouge (Jan 9, 2009)

Chrome is the way to go..
Most comfortable and best looking.


----------

